# NVIDIA Prepares GeForce GTX 560 SE to Thwart Radeon HD 7770



## btarunr (Feb 16, 2012)

For an immediate relief from the market-threat looming in the sub-$200 segment with the introduction of AMD's Radeon HD 7770, NVIDIA is planning to carve out a new SKU based on the 40 nm GF114 GPU, the GeForce GTX 560 SE. The new SKU will be positioned below the GeForce GTX 560 (non-Ti), and target price-points well within $200. The new SKU is identical to the OEM-only model GeForce GTX 555. Its specifications follow:

Based on 40 nm GF114 ASIC
288 CUDA cores
48 TMUs, 24 ROPs
192-bit wide GDDR5 memory interface
1 GB standard memory amount (asymmetric memory chip arrangement à la GTX 550 Ti)
Clock speeds: 776 MHz core; 1553 MHz CUDA cores; 952 MHz (3.828 GHz effective) memory, 92 GB/s memory bandwidth

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 16, 2012)

> The new SKU is identical to the OEM-only model GeForce GTX 555


Rebranding again! Or rather, wanting to capitalise on consumer's lack of knowledge. Consumers know that "560" is faster than the 7770. So they will now go into a store, see the "560" and think it is great value, not necessarily knowing that "SE" means sh1t "substandard edition".
Just release a "555" edition on the market nV! And avoid enthusiast backlash like this!


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 16, 2012)

I misread that and thought it was Kepler time.

This sort of pish makes me reactionary and very torn to just upgrade now to a 7970.  Wouldn't care if GK104 came out and was better.  I can get a water block and card for <£500 now.  Though I'm waiting for the swiftech 7970 block.

Hmm... Mid feb and no offivial NV news on Kepler.  :shadedshu


----------



## devguy (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## borden5 (Feb 16, 2012)

560 se 560 560 ti 560 448 cores , dem naming


----------



## WarraWarra (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow Nvidia has fallen this far. 
This would explain AMD arrogance with their crappy 7770 and the rest of the AMD 7*** prices, AMD knows there is no competition left in NVidia and that Nvidia will never be able to recover.
Nvidia just fire all your staff and declare bankruptcy to safe us all the effort of reading another NVidia news post.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 16, 2012)

I wish Nvidia would come up with a better numbering system ,having two 560's out at vastly different specs and prices is stupid.

what if the same guy who thought an xbox720 might only do 720p went into a shop and saw a 560SE for 120(weva a guess) and a 560TI for 180quids(again guess) and bought the cheaper one expecting TI performance  , would it hurt to change number Gdam it:shadedshu


----------



## MGF Derp (Feb 16, 2012)

Yay another SE Nvidia. These cat and mouse games make me chuckle


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 16, 2012)

They should have just lowered the price on the GTX560...


----------



## Benetanegia (Feb 16, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> They should have just lowered the price on the GTX560...



Yeah, they should. Sadly that's not the game AMD and Nvidia play anymore. Lowering GTX560 price would make GTX560 Ti and AMD competing parts less atractive, so prices of those would need to be lowered, which would make higher end cards less atractive and so on. This way they introduce a new card to cover a new spot without altering the rest of their lineup.

Both AMD and Nvidia are doing this for a long time, I realized these moves a long time ago, and I hate them, as any consumer should do, but that's what happens when you have only 2 players. It's just more profitable for them to play nice to each other instead of engaging in a price war. I hope Kepler changes that, but it's only hope.


----------



## Nokiron (Feb 16, 2012)

WarraWarra said:


> Wow Nvidia has fallen this far.
> This would explain AMD arrogance with their crappy 7770 and the rest of the AMD 7*** prices, AMD knows there is no competition left in NVidia and that Nvidia will never be able to recover.
> Nvidia just fire all your staff and declare bankruptcy to safe us all the effort of reading another NVidia news post.


I had to register because of this. This has to be the dumbest comment of the year this far.

You cant be serious?

What kind of market would it be if the only competition AMD has is themselves?

Go back to your fanboy dungeon where you belong.


----------



## punani (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Recus (Feb 16, 2012)

WarraWarra said:


> Wow Nvidia has fallen this far.
> This would explain AMD arrogance with their crappy 7770 and the rest of the AMD 7*** prices, AMD knows there is no competition left in NVidia and that Nvidia will never be able to recover.
> Nvidia just fire all your staff and declare bankruptcy to safe us all the effort of reading another NVidia news post.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Feb 16, 2012)

Sounds like a GTX460SE rebrand or something similar... :-\


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 16, 2012)

Dufuq is this S*it?! 
Why do we need all this


----------



## EpicShweetness (Feb 16, 2012)

A little despicable this is, but hey someone's gotta buy the chip's with a dunce cap 
Not trying to be a fan boy here, but will it have the same PCB as it's bigger bro's (therefore 2 6pin), me thinks the power efficiency isn't there


----------



## _Zod_ (Feb 16, 2012)

While they should have just kept it named "GeForce GTX 555" instead of 560 subpar Edition what really matters is that the card itself is able to match/exceed the performance and reduced power consumption of the 7770. Is this the case? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Depth (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes, lets shoot a card in its leg and give it a similar but longer name than the original one. HUZZAH!!


Hm, I'm going to buy a new card today and I've heard a lot of good stuff about the 560 one. Oh, a 560 Second Edition? I'll go for this one. HUZZAH!!


----------



## Xaser04 (Feb 16, 2012)

T3RM1N4L D0GM4 said:


> Sounds like a GTX460SE rebrand or something similar... :-\



Essentially it is to a GTX560 what the GTX460SE was to the GTX460 although in fact the latter card would be faster clock for clock as it had the full monty 256bit memory interface.... 

FFS Nvidia, not only do you release the same card with two names (GTX555 for OEM and GTX560SE for retail), but you actually make it SLOWER clock for clock than the comparable card from the "last" generation.


----------



## xaira (Feb 16, 2012)

sooo

560 SE
560
560 TI
560 TI 448

Why nvidia?


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 16, 2012)

xaira said:


> sooo
> 
> 560 SE
> 560
> ...



Because they're arseholes.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 16, 2012)

Good sign that nvidia's new cards are not close.


----------



## Maban (Feb 16, 2012)

Would have been a better idea just to drop the price of the 560.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 16, 2012)

Nothing to see and this has nothing to do with the release of Kepler which I think even Jen Hsun doesn't know when the date will be.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 16, 2012)

nV are in a PR mess. They neeed to buy in some decent PR and product management guys... or outsource their PR to a different provider.

nV are literally _throwing_ their goodwill away with bullsh1t like this.  They will be known as a brand and product range not to be trusted.


----------



## Benetanegia (Feb 16, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Good sign that nvidia's new cards are not close.



Or quite the opposite, just to sell inventory. This kind of cards have always been very short lived. GTX465 is just one that comes to mind.

Also if rumors about Kepler performance are finally true, Nvidia might not have a Kepler card to compete in that segment, GF106 could be much faster than HD7770. Considering the leaked specs I think that Nvidia just did a x2 increment to all the chips in the series, so GK106 could beat or come close to the GTX560 Ti.


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 16, 2012)

This just like my GTX 460 SE, except this one has only 24ROPs and 192bit memory interface (GTX 460 SE has 32ROPs and 256 bit memory) and obviously higher clocks @stock


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Completely Bonkers said:


> nV are in a PR mess. They neeed to buy in some decent PR and product management guys... or outsource their PR to a different provider.
> 
> nV are literally _throwing_ their goodwill away with bullsh1t like this.  They will be known as a brand and product range not to be trusted.




They havent been trusted since G92... Then fermi.

This Launch has Nv scrambling like they were swarmed by Japanese Hornets to the European Honeybee.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 16, 2012)

I remember asking once if they could just do an asymmetric arrangement to get a regular number of ram and everybody was all like "nooo that's impossible, dumbass."


----------



## Maban (Feb 16, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I remember asking once if they could just do an asymmetric arrangement to get a regular number of ram and everybody was all like "nooo that's impossible, dumbass."



It may have been impossible with previous architectures. What's a regular number of RAM?


----------



## jpierce55 (Feb 16, 2012)

Will it have 7770 power consumption? I really doubt it.


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 16, 2012)

prolly still keeping the ~140-150TDP lol


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 16, 2012)

"Regular" like the numbers people are use to with system and vram. 128/256/512/1024/2048/4096


----------



## robal (Feb 16, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Because they're arseholes.



Well...  at least they didn't call it 755 GTX...


----------



## jamsbong (Feb 17, 2012)

Never ever buy a SE version of Nvidia card. I call it the Sh!t Edition. If you want a NV card, buy the full price - full version card. Then you really enjoy the performance.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 17, 2012)

jamsbong said:


> Never ever buy a SE version of Nvidia card. I call it the Sh!t Edition. If you want a NV card, buy the full price - full version card. Then you really enjoy the performance.



Just like MX...


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 17, 2012)

Nokiron said:


> I had to register because of this. This has to be the dumbest comment of the year this far.
> 
> You cant be serious?
> 
> ...



Chill out man, we just tend to ignore the mega fanboys/n00bs.  



punani said:


> http://static4.fjcdn.com/thumbnails/comments/3323438+_10b3acb125856d17418bcdccc78727cd.jpg



Fail image is fail. 









xaira said:


> sooo
> 
> 560 SE
> 560
> ...



If you think about it, they only have a 3 digit numbering system as opposed to AMD's 4. And both brands don't use the last digit so nVidia only has a 2 digit system really. Since 570 and 550 are already taken, what else were they gonna do?



LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I remember asking once if they could just do an asymmetric arrangement to get a regular number of ram and everybody was all like "nooo that's impossible, dumbass."



I have no idea on how this is related to anything in this thread.


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 17, 2012)

dunno, my GTX 460 SE that i got cheap more than a year ago is serving me very well , only have 1280 x 1024 monitor anyway


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 17, 2012)

The good looking sister is still healing from the plastic surgey so they send out the older, less atractive sister in a nice dress


----------



## joyman (Feb 17, 2012)

This kind of bullshit helped me never to buy something from them since my 8800GT - maybe the most rebranded card in history... Good job Nvidia - continue to point me in the right direction.


----------



## user21 (Feb 17, 2012)

I dont think there was any room for this one in the 5series. Greens should be looking forward to 6series and they did another cut job again. not impressive at all


----------



## Red_Machine (Feb 17, 2012)

WarraWarra said:


> Wow Nvidia has fallen this far.
> This would explain AMD arrogance with their crappy 7770 and the rest of the AMD 7*** prices, AMD knows there is no competition left in NVidia and that Nvidia will never be able to recover.
> Nvidia just fire all your staff and declare bankruptcy to safe us all the effort of reading another NVidia news post.



What the HELL have you been smoking?  You're talking about the company that pulled the GTX 580 out their ass with a leak only three days before it hard launched.

Please, never post on this forum again. :shadedshu



eidairaman1 said:


> Just like MX...



Hey, the MX series was decent.  My GeForce2 MX 400 whooped the ass of everyone else I knew.


----------



## Xaser04 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> If you think about it, they only have a 3 digit numbering system as opposed to AMD's 4. And both brands don't use the last digit so nVidia only has a 2 digit system really. Since 570 and 550 are already taken, what else were they gonna do?



I dunno, call it the GTX555 like they have done for the OEM market?! 

Nvidia do use the third digit; GTX465, GTX555, GT545, GT555m, GT435m, GT445m, GTX275, GTX285 are all examples of them going exactly this. 

TBH they should have called the GTX555 the GTX560 SE as it is a GF114 derivative not a GF116 one. Mind you a totaly screwed up naming scheme is nothing new to Nvidia, you only have to look at the complete cluster **** that is their mobile lineup naming scheme to see this. They have 3 different performing mobile GPU's all called the GT555m....

To be fair AMD arn't much better in this regard. Once we moved past the excellent 4xxx moblility series things went down hill fast. For those who don't know the 4850m and 4870m were identical to their desktop counterparts merely clocked slower. Once the 5870m hit things went wrong, this was nothing more than a HD4870m die shrunk and clocked up a bit, certainly no mobile 1600sp Cypress GPU.


----------



## Horrux (Feb 17, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> Yeah, they should. Sadly that's not the game AMD and Nvidia play anymore. Lowering GTX560 price would make GTX560 Ti and AMD competing parts less atractive, so prices of those would need to be lowered, which would make higher end cards less atractive and so on. This way they introduce a new card to cover a new spot without altering the rest of their lineup.
> 
> Both AMD and Nvidia are doing this for a long time, I realized these moves a long time ago, and I hate them, as any consumer should do, but that's what happens when you have only 2 players. It's just more profitable for them to play nice to each other instead of engaging in a price war. I hope Kepler changes that, but it's only hope.



Duopoly economics.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 17, 2012)

It proves they are worried by AMD's 7xxx cards.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 17, 2012)

tigger said:


> It proves they are worried by AMD's 7xxx cards.



Course they Are, from looks the chips are fairly scalable and can even increase Transistor/shader density to make another 7770 as a 7775/7776/7778/7779, perhaps even a dual GPU model... Honestly though, I feel that with Eyefinity, AMD could do away with the DVI ports and go with HDMI/Display ports across the card for a single slot design.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 18, 2012)

What is this?? Who will buy this to be honest??


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 18, 2012)

So wait a second? What would be the difference between this and a GTX460 again?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 18, 2012)

MX was crap, GF 4 MX 4000 would be left in the dirt by even the GF 2 GTS Pro.



Red_Machine said:


> What the HELL have you been smoking?  You're talking about the company that pulled the GTX 580 out their ass with a leak only three days before it hard launched.
> 
> Please, never post on this forum again. :shadedshu
> 
> ...


----------



## Horrux (Feb 18, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> MX was crap, GF 4 MX 4000 would be left in the dirt by even the GF 2 GTS Pro.



I remember that being the case quite clearly.


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 20, 2012)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Consumers know that "560" is faster than the 7770.


Yeah, sure it's believed to... but the worst was that nobody like W!zzard actually showed us that relative performance difference in his 7770 review. I’m not absolutely positive how such a statement stands up title by title. 

This was interesting information from a 560ti, I was surpise at how a 7770 stays in the hunt!

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/02/14/xfx_r7770_black_edition_super_overclocked_review


----------

